# Girlfriend's Storage Unit for Chelsea Flower Show. (Pics).



## Mreagleeyes (15 May 2010)

Hello all. 
The Girlfriend is once again showing a garden at Chelsea this year and I was asked to make an outdoor storage unit. 

Here's the Girlfriend's web page. 
http://www.kategouldgardens.com/ 
And here is the RHS link 
http://www.rhs.org.uk/Shows-Events/RHS-Chelsea-Flower-Show/2010/Gardens/A-to-Z/A-Joy-Forever 

So here is what I have been doing this week. 

I used the 4mm Ply backing board to mark out the idea and give the Good lady an idea of what and how it would look. 






First things first. The Alcohol. 





Once we where happy I put pencil to paper and got the cutting sheet sorted. I had to change the bottom draw section height as I was using 150mm wide boards. 





The Timber. 'Movingui', I never knew it existed. Works exactly like Iroko. 
I didn't have any say in sourcing the timber, originally we where going to use IPE decking but thankfully the timber didn't have an FSC certificate so the contracted garden builders came up with this stuff. 
Needed 42m and got 17m and the supplier said that I could wait a week for the rest. Not good but workable, I therefore decided to make the back section of the piece using 25mm WR MDF. 





I won't bore you with the construction. domino'd, glued and clamped. 





Getting a visual on how the logs will look. The garden has a fire place so we went for some fire wood in the unit. 





The initial idea was to have some steel draw handles and we could not make up our minds. So came up with this. Two cuts with the Festool T55 saw and the 800mm guide and it was done. 
Whilst working it out a friend stopped by and suggested after I mentioned that water would sit in the channel that it would be good to turn the door through 180 Degrees so the handle was on the bottom. 





Constructed unit with the MDF frame in the background. 





220mm Wide MDF Frame to be attached to the Timber front frame. I used Dominos' and glue and as many clamps as I could get my hands on. 
A note on this. The MDF was 25mm in thickness but the timber was 25.25mm. So over four lengths this became a 1mm difference in thickness. I over came this by ever so slightly shaving of a few micro mm. If I hadn't done this then the dominos' would not have lined up. 





Working out the Draw runners. 





The BBC won't allow advertising, though we all know they do. So I had to take the paint label from a can of Beer and see how it looked. 320 grit, wire wool and sweat created this horrid sight. Always use a full can or as I discovered once I nearly finished the first one that it just collapsed. 
We have decided to just get another 5 bottles of Champagne. 





Had some time on my hands whilst things where gluing so had a look at creating a tool storage shelf in one of the lower draws. 





Preparing the Tool shelf and discovered this. Strange how things make you laugh when your alone in a workshop all day. 
Note drill bit marks in the MDF. Not good, but sanded out. 





£45 of tools from John Lewis & I bet the Judges never even open the draw. But you never know. 

















Another visual. No draw runners fitted yet but had to see how it was looking. 





Finished. Not a great picture but gives you an idea. The Unit is 2340 mm Length X 370 mm Depth X 595 mm Height.





Left side. I finished the piece with 320 grit and ever so slightly bevelled the edges by hand to remove the sharp edges. 
Because of the time scale on this piece there was no time for some fancy detail work. 





Right side. The far right draw proved a pain. It would just not go in right and all the angles where showing a true 90 degrees. Went to bed on the problem and in the morning just took an ever so slight shaving along the left hand side face and removed the problem. Not the best solution but as I have said time was very much against me. 





Packaged and ready for delivery to site tomorrow morning. Thought I would try and put a smile on peoples face's with the Alligator thing. The unit will sit in place and rather than just have a ply cover thought I would 'Jazz' it up a bit. 





A mock delivery note. 





Hope she sees the funny side. 





Alligators must breath after all. 





Carry Handles in top Left corner. Just a piece of 2x2 that runs through the front and back face. 






That's it so far. I'm delivering the piece tomorrow morning and hoping that all goes well. 
If your going to Chelsea then stop in and say Hello. The garden is called 'A Joy Forever'. The unit I give about a month though!!!. 
Thanks.


----------



## Mattty (15 May 2010)

Lovely Job mate.

Best of look with the show. I love the aligator thing lol.


----------



## ByronBlack (15 May 2010)

Thats genius - very impressed! That looks a serious amount of work, good job mate!


----------



## WoodAddict (15 May 2010)

nice job. looks great. best of luck with the show.


----------



## houtslager (16 May 2010)

love it, the wood looks very interesting, in your pics it seems to be simerler to curly maple, loved the packing case.
:lol: 

Don't forget to post some pics of it in situ.

Karl


----------



## eoinsgaff (16 May 2010)

Oh yeah. I'll second the request for in-situ pics.

Great piece of work. It's got me thinking (inspired) of how to lay out a telly stand I've been thinking of for a while.

Eoin


----------



## OPJ (16 May 2010)

I like your sense of humour and your use of masking tape to determine the dimensions!


----------



## TrimTheKing (16 May 2010)

Nice work mate.

Will she be going to Tatton at all? I won't get to Chelsea but generally try and take a trip to RHS Tatton.


----------



## RogerM (16 May 2010)

That looks really nice, and a serious amount of work. Based on photo 13, I'm not sure we want to see what sort of tool will go on your tool shelf!


----------



## adzeman (16 May 2010)

A fine piece of woodworking. Is it heavy?
Best of luck in the show


----------



## Mreagleeyes (17 May 2010)

Delivered to site yesterday morning. Weight wise she comes in about 60kg, not heavy just a pain to move, hence the carry handles. 
Unfortunately she won't be going to RHS Tatton, Chelsea is her heaven and the best show. Isn't 'Tatton' a planet from Star Wars?. 














More to follow once the garden is finished. 
Cheers guys.


----------



## Chems (17 May 2010)

Mreagleeyes":cra9slbm said:


> Isn't 'Tatton' a planet from Star Wars?.



That's tatooine.

Looks great and your girlfriend seems to have got it made!


----------



## Eric The Viking (18 May 2010)

Really nice ideas (on all counts!). 

If you get to be there with a pass, try to get into the Rose marquee really early in the day - the smell is just awe-inspiring!

Chelsea is so brilliant - hope both you and she enjoy it hugely (and that she wins something!).


----------



## Mreagleeyes (19 May 2010)

An idea for getting round the advertising laws at the BBC.


----------



## wizer (19 May 2010)

Patrick, have they actually told you off about the advertising thing? I worked with the crew between 2001-2005 and I don't recall ever hearing gossip about this sort of thing.

It's a great atmos at the show, especially when the weather it kind. Titchmarsh is every bit as gay as he seems (and a bit more) :lol:


----------



## Doctor (19 May 2010)

Looks great, I was involved with a garden last year, got a silver gilt medal, lots of aggro.


----------



## WoodAddict (19 May 2010)

wizer":1gxx9bfd said:


> Titchmarsh is every bit as gay as he seems (and a bit more) :lol:



When I was on the Isle of Wight he was opening the new cafe at the botanical gardens. He was the mayor of the island, he had a space in the carpark coned off and reserved for him. It didn't stop the local traffic warden giving him a ticket because he hadn't paid and displayed! Quality! You should have seen his face!


----------



## kmcleod (25 May 2010)

Just checked the RHS website and the garden got a Silver Gilt - so congrats - the judges must have liked the work !!!


----------



## Mreagleeyes (25 May 2010)

Thanks. I'm afraid she won't be happy. She got a Silver Gilt the first time & then two Golds. 
If anyone has the Stella supplement from Saturday Telegraph there was a double page spread on her. 
I'm going up this afternoon so will post some pictures.


----------



## lurker (25 May 2010)

TrimTheKing":168zkgwq said:


> Nice work mate.
> 
> Will she be going to Tatton at all? I won't get to Chelsea but generally try and take a trip to RHS Tatton.



He would have to modify it for Tatton:

Drawer for flat cap
drinks area to take Newcastle broon bottles
And a whippet kennel


----------



## jasonB (25 May 2010)

Mreagleeyes":2pvmb1nz said:


> If anyone has the Stella supplement from Saturday Telegraph there was a double page spread on her.



Didn't know they had a readers wives section :wink: 

I did see it on the TV last night Mr T was sitting in the garden but they didn't give a closeup of the unit.

Jason


----------



## TrimTheKing (25 May 2010)

lurker":3cic30wb said:


> TrimTheKing":3cic30wb said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work mate.
> ...


Newky Broon? Have you ever been to Manchester?

It's a pint of mild or a nice ale if you will. Sam Smiths would do nicely :wink: 

And I'me more fo a pigeons fella


----------



## Mr Ed (25 May 2010)

Just seen it on the telly - looked really good.

Must be quite gratifying to have something you've made appear on TV, well done.

Ed


----------



## nanscombe (25 May 2010)

The Hartman 'A Joy Forever' Garden from my Flickr pictures.







Looks very nice in situ.


----------



## Qwibble (25 May 2010)

Nice work, 

Mentioned it to my wife and she got up from her sewing to come and have a look. I can assure you thats the first post I've mentioned that's generated that level of interest. 

Thanks for sharing, Q PS If you need any help disposing of the Champers just holler..


----------



## Benchwayze (26 May 2010)

A Silver-Gilt medal was involved I believe... CONGRATULATIONS to all concerned. The Beardsmore fellow looked comfortable in situ too...

I am no gardener, but I do appreciate the skill and dedication that lies behind these marvels of Horticulture. 

So Great News..

John


----------



## Chems (26 May 2010)

Lovely bit of work and looks great in place. I'm sure shes still happy with a silver, better than a bronze!


----------



## Mreagleeyes (26 May 2010)




----------



## Paul Chapman (26 May 2010)

Very nice and congratulations on the award.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## nanscombe (28 May 2010)

I'm afraid I couldn't resist the mirror when I was at the Chelsea Flower show on Thursday (ooh err) ...




.

Yes, that's me taking the picture top right. It's about time you saw who's writing the occasional garbage. :wink:


----------



## TrimTheKing (28 May 2010)

Is that really you Nigel? Or is it really Harold Bishop from Neighbours?


----------



## nanscombe (29 May 2010)

:shock: 

Oh good grief!

I thought it was me but maybe not. Maybe I'm him?

http://holysoap.five.tv/neighbours/news/harold-hits-the-road-1103

But I'm about 25 years younger. Oh heck. :?


----------



## Chems (29 May 2010)

I'm afraid you do look like him that picture! Do you play the Trombone?


----------



## TrimTheKing (29 May 2010)

nanscombe":5l2rj9mp said:


> :shock:
> 
> Oh good grief!
> 
> ...


Haha, SWMBO used to watch it and I remember a storyline where he left the show and they brought him back with complete amnesia. 5 or 6 years completely gone. Can you account for all periods of your life? 

You need to brush up on them there photo skills, you're doing yourself a mighty disservice


----------



## nanscombe (29 May 2010)

TrimTheKing":i548vfgq said:


> Can you account for all periods of your life?
> 
> You need to brush up on them there photo skills, you're doing yourself a mighty disservice



Well the last 10 years have been a bit of a blur. A spot of cut and paste, in Photoshop, you mean? Now there's an idea. :twisted: 




Chems":i548vfgq said:


> I'm afraid you do look like him that picture! Do you play the Trombone?



Er no, I don't even blow my own trumpet usually either. :lol:


----------



## Mreagleeyes (29 May 2010)

So it wasn't just me who took a self portrait. 
Who would have though that the famous Harold was at the other half's garden. I massive celebrity, you should have said Hello!!.


----------



## nanscombe (29 May 2010)

Mreagleeyes":axl4qq93 said:


> Who would have though that the famous Harold was at the other half's garden. I massive celebrity, you should have said Hello!!.



Actually, I did try ... but it wasn't you. :lol:

Me: "Did you build that nice wooden cabinet?"
Him: "Er, yes"
Me: "I read about it on the net"
Him: "It wasn't actually me, I'm just one of the team that put it together."
Me: ""Ah, Ok" (Ooops, wrong guy)

Queue hasty retreat.


----------



## wizer (29 May 2010)

Patrick are you sure you wasn't actually photographing the blonde on your left? :lol:


----------



## Mreagleeyes (29 May 2010)

wizer":156zftf2 said:


> Patrick are you sure you wasn't actually photographing the blonde on your left? :lol:



Ha Ha, well spotted. Which one though?. Far right or the one in the black leather jacket.
I can see where this post is heading!!!.


----------



## wizer (29 May 2010)

Both would be fine for me....


----------



## nanscombe (29 May 2010)

Sure it wasn't the one in the white jacket and red tee-shirt, just to the right of the tree? :lol:


----------



## TrimTheKing (29 May 2010)

The one in the black leather jacket has a massive forehead!


----------



## WillyNelson (14 Jun 2010)

Saw this at Chelsea, was very impressesd! The wife pointed at it & muttered something along the lines of "we could have something like that in our garden".

At least I'll know how to make it now!


----------

